# Motorola Phone Tools



## UVAcavs47 (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm using Motorola Phone Tools and I'm trying to sync my Google Calendar with my Razr by importing my google calendar into outlook, and then importing my outlook calendar into my razr with Motorola Phone Tools. However, Motorola Phone Tools is not detecting my outlook so i don't know what to do... Any ideas? I have a razr v3m


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

I've moved you to the PDA forum for more response 

Regards

eddie


----------



## UVAcavs47 (Nov 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I've used the Motorola tools, but I've never seen this issue. I'd contract their tech support, that seems a bit odd.


----------

